# Kde 4.5.3 : Alsa + Phonon = Nessun device

## valk

Salve,

Ho acquistato un i7 860 con scheda Asus P7H55 m pro, come di consueto ho reinstallato gentoo e il DE Kde 4.5 che sulla vecchia Mb (P5 + Core 2 duo) funzionava egregiamente.

Ho incontrato un problema che purtroppo per quanto ci abbia sbattuto la testa non sono riuscito a risolve, la mia configurazione è questa:

Kernel 2.6.36 + patch unmute front panel per realtek (la mia è ALC982)

Kde 4.5.3

Alsalib  1.0.23

per quanto riguarda phonon

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/phonon-4.4.3  USE="alsa gstreamer xcb xine (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/phonon-kde-4.5.4  USE="alsa xine (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

il problema è semplice la mia scheda viene riconosciuta perfettamente da alsamixer e kmix, ma phonon nella lista dei device non ritorna assolutamente nulla  :Sad: 

Altra cosa interessante è che phonon all'avvio di kde mi dice che il device è stato rimosso, successivamente mi da il messaggio http://yfrog.com/j7phononmessagep

Mi fa specie il fatto che non dica il nome ma che lo indichi comunque.

Risultato di aplay -l

```
dante valerio # aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

dante valerio # 
```

lspci |grep -i audio

```
dante valerio # lspci|grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 06)

dante valerio #
```

Eseguendo systemsettings da console non ottengo alcun errore.

Ho già provato con pulseaudio, ma non riesco a rassegnarmi all'idea di avere un backend tra me e la scheda su kde, visto che comunque per me phonon ha funzionato sempre egregiamente.

ho già provato diverse configurazioni del kernel e la mia attuale è la seguente

```
dante linux # grep -i snd_hda .config

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

dante linux #
```

Nonostante i miei sforzi e i vari rtmf tra bugtrackers e alsa wiki, mi sono rassegnato e prego in qualcuno più competente di me in materia.

il risultato è possibile verlo nell'immagine seguente:

http://yfrog.com/f/ncphononnodevicesp

mentre alsamixer funzionante è disponibile nella seguente:

http://yfrog.com/12alsamixerworkingp

Insomma santo guru aiutami tu che io non ce la faccio più  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

il problema sta in policykit e dintorni.

dovresti trovarne traccia nella .xsession-errors dell'utente locale.

la prima cosa da fare, è controllare i gruppi a cui l'utente è iscritto.

----------

## valk

valerio@dante ~ $ id

uid=1000(valerio) gid=1000(valerio) gruppi=1000(valerio),6(disk),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),80(cdrw),85(usb),100(users),101(plugdev),102(haldaemon),250(portage)

valerio@dante ~ $ 

Questi sono i gruppi a cui il mio utente è associato.

Mentre su .xsession-errors le uniche cose degne di nota sono:

```
systemsettings(12059) SettingsBase::initApplication: Added  "Stili e caratteri GTK" 

systemsettings(12059) SettingsBase::initApplication: Added  "Stile GTK" 

systemsettings(12059)/kdecore (KLibrary) findLibraryInternal: plugins should not have a 'lib' prefix: "libaudiocd_encoder_flac.so"

systemsettings(12059)/kdecore (KLibrary) findLibraryInternal: plugins should not have a 'lib' prefix: "libaudiocd_encoder_lame.so"

systemsettings(12059)/kdecore (KLibrary) findLibraryInternal: plugins should not have a 'lib' prefix: "libaudiocd_encoder_vorbis.so"

systemsettings(12059)/kdecore (KLibrary) findLibraryInternal: plugins should not have a 'lib' prefix: "libaudiocd_encoder_wav.so"

klauncher(4562)/kio (KLauncher): SlavePool: No communication with slave. 
```

Mentre policykit non è installato,

provo a installarlo, e aggiorno il post.

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/policykit-0.9-r1  USE="pam -bash-completion -doc (-selinux) -zsh-completion" 1,225 kB

----------

## valk

Niente anche dopo l'installazione di policykit non ho avuto alcun miglioramento, su .xsession-errors niente degno di nota comunque lo pasto su pastebin http://pastebin.com/xUxG5Dyq

----------

## cloc3

un errore che protrebbe essere significativo mi sembra questo:

```

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

ALSA lib pcm_dsnoop.c:593:(snd_pcm_dsnoop_open) unable to open slave

```

incollando la prima riga su google sono arrivato qui.

vedi se giova.

----------

## valk

No  :Sad: 

Quel file non c'era e comunque la mia scheda audio non è USB e funziona perfettamente con alsa.

Oltretutto una delle regole è di passare tutto direttamente a hal.

Sto proprio brancolando nel buio, ho aggiunto polkituser ai miei gruppi, ovviamente senza risultato.

Sto leggendo la documentazione di Alsa con policykit e non mi sembra che possano collidere in questo modo  :Sad: 

Grazie del supporto, ogni altro aiuto è ben gradito.

----------

## valk

ho trovato qualcosa:

cat ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc

mi ritorna i device, ci sono degli indici negativi che sia quello? chi genera questo file?

eccolo comunque http://pastebin.com/aNiThFFA

Santo Gentù aiutami tu

----------

## valk

Aggiornamento:

Ho tolto tutto dal kernel tranne le opzioni necessarie alla mia realtek.

Risultato:

2 nuovi canali su alsamixer : Digital e Phonon

Ma tutt'ora ho la lista dei device vuota.

----------

## valk

Update:

La lista dei device non è vuota...

I device non hanno nome!

E' strano, ho selezionato la lista e 3 device sono presenti ma non leggo cosa ci sia scritto (forse il nome è nullo) fatto sta che con tutti e 3 i device non va non fa il play, wtfhih?

Qui nell'immagine si nota che seleziono il secondo e ce ne è un terzo ovviamente nessuno di questi funziona :/

http://yfrog.com/g9phononmessage1p

Comincio a sospettare che la mia scheda audio sia supportata a "mentula canis"

Intanto phonondevicesrc mi sta lasciando un po perplesso..

Lo incollo qui in un bel code... non si sa mai servisse.

```
valerio@dante ~ $ arecord -l

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

valerio@dante ~ $ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

valerio@dante ~ $ cat ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc

[AudioDevice_HDA Intel, ALC892 Digital\nIEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output_playback]

cardName=HDA Intel, ALC892 Digital (IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output)

deleted=false

deviceNumber=-1

hotpluggable=false

iconName=audio-card

index=-3

initialPreference=30

isAdvanced=true

[AudioDevice_pci:8086:3b56:1043:8435:0:capture]

cardName=HDA Intel ()

deleted=false

deviceNumber=0

hotpluggable=false

iconName=audio-card

index=-4

initialPreference=36

isAdvanced=false

[AudioDevice_pci:8086:3b56:1043:8435:0:playback]

cardName=HDA Intel ()

deleted=false

deviceNumber=0

hotpluggable=false

iconName=audio-card

index=-1

initialPreference=36

isAdvanced=false

[AudioDevice_pci:8086:3b56:1043:8435:1:playback]

cardName=HDA Intel () #1

deleted=false

deviceNumber=1

hotpluggable=false

iconName=audio-card

index=-2

initialPreference=35

isAdvanced=true

[Globals]

nextIndex=5

valerio@dante ~ $ 

```

----------

## cloc3

un modo efficace per inizializzare la scheda audio dovrebbe essere quello di spegnere il servizio alsasound, scaricare tutti i moduli audio, pulire la cartella /var/lib/alsa e in particolare il file asound.state e rilanciare alsasound. magari cancellerei anche quel phonondevicesrc, in modo che kde sia costretto a ricostruirlo.

----------

## valk

Quel file quando lo elimini e riavvi la sessione viene ricreato, provo comunque a fare come dici tu questa sera da casa e ti faccio sapere, penso che andrà a finire che aprirò un post sul sito di KDE  :Sad: 

----------

## valk

nessun successo, ancora lo stesso problema, questa sera mi butto sul forum di kde  :Sad: 

Speriamo di avere maggior fortuna.

----------

## cloc3

 *valk wrote:*   

> nessun successo, ancora lo stesso problema, questa sera mi butto sul forum di kde 
> 
> Speriamo di avere maggior fortuna.

 

e provare sui forum in lingua inglese (kernel & hardware)?

----------

## valk

ho postato su multimedia, ma nulla, neanche una risposta, gli starò antipatico  :Sad: 

Il problema secondo me è legato a phonon perchè se fosse un prob. kernel o hardware non funzionerebbe neanche alsa.

Sto giungendo alla conclusione che hal sia così obsoleto da non gestire correttamente il mio hw...

----------

## cloc3

 *valk wrote:*   

> neanche una risposta, gli starò antipatico 
> 
> 

 

spero che non sia questo il motivo  :Smile: 

comunque, 6 giorni sono un tempo lungo per una risposta su un forum internazionale.

forse hai espresso il problema in un modo troppo complesso, con troppi dati.

se non capiscano la natura del problema, tendono a non esporsi.

cancella quel post (se nessuno ti risponde lo puoi fare) e riscrivilo in termini più elementari, che magari giova.

----------

## valk

Ce l'ho fatta,

ho ricompilato gstreamer, impostato come backend di default e funziona...

XineBackend = evil.

----------

## ago

puoi usare anche vlc  :Smile: 

----------

